# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố vui thôi, ai biết rồi đừng chửi nha...

## kothemyeuz

Xin chào!

Có một câu đố vui thôi, [you] biết rồi thì đừng chê bai nha.
Tại hạ mới tham gia, còn kém cỏi...

Câu đố như sau:
[you] hãy làm sao thay đổi tên của Recycle Bin mà không được phép sử dụng các phần mềm khác bên ngoài.
Nói vậy cho rõ câu đố là [you] không được phép sử dụng bất kỳ Soft nào nằm ngoài bản thân có sẵn của Windows XP.



Vào cuộc nào [you] ...

----------


## vietnhatglass

Chỉnh lại trong registry thôi, khó gì. Mỗi tội đổi lâu rồi nên quên, ngại mò lại.

----------


## tunghk54

> Chỉnh lại trong registry thôi, khó gì. Mỗi tội đổi lâu rồi nên quên, ngại mò lại.


Hi...hi...Ổng nói zậy thì cũng bằng ko.
Quên=Ko biết /[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Một phương án: vào *start=>run=>regedit=>HKEY_CURRENT_USER=>Software=>  Microsoft=>Windows=>*
*Shell NoRoam=>MUICache*
Tìm trong cột data giá trị recycle, nhấp đúp chuột thay đổi thành tên như ý muốn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

(Edit tý: chỉnh sửa registry xong ko cần khởi động lại máy, ra desktop nhấn phải chuột=>refresh
Có cách nào ko động tới registry mà đổi được cái tên đó ko pà con nhỉ?)

----------


## kattykatty89

> Có bao giờ bạn cảm thấy cái "Thùng Rác" cứ chình ình một cái tên hoài trông thật ngứa mắt?Vậy chúng ta hãy chỉnh sửa tên của nó nhé
> Recycle Bin là một thành phần khá đặc biệt, nó không giống như các thành phần khác của Windows. bạn không thể xử lý nó như Folder, file, shortcut hay bất cứ 1 thành phần nào khác. Do đó muốn đổi tên Recycle Bin bạn phải thực hiện các bước sau:
> 
> 1. Mở Notepad và gõ nội dung sau đây vào:
> Windows Registry Editor Version5.00
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\ShellFolder]
> Attributes"=hex:50,01,00,20
> CallForAttributes'=dword:00000000
> 2. Lưu file với phần mở rộng .reg, chẳng hạn như RecycleBin.reg.
> ...


Cái này lấu từ topic của mình bên VZ,ko bik có làm dc ko nữa:emlaugh:



> Hi...hi...Ổng nói zậy thì cũng bằng ko.
> Quên=Ko biết /[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Một phương án: vào *start=>run=>regedit=>HKEY_CURRENT_USER=>Software=>  Microsoft=>Windows=>*
> *Shell NoRoam=>MUICache*
> Tìm trong cột data giá trị recycle, nhấp đúp chuột thay đổi thành tên như ý muốn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> 
> (Edit tý: chỉnh sửa registry xong ko cần khởi động lại máy, ra desktop nhấn phải chuột=>refresh
> Có cách nào ko động tới registry mà đổi được cái tên đó ko pà con nhỉ?)


hehe cách này của bạn đưa khả thi đó,mình làm dc rồi[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
ko dc Katarosky ơi,nếu đã ko cho dùng soft mà còn ko cho đụng tới Registry thì pó tay!Registry là nền tảng của Win mà,thay đổi kiểu gì cũng đụng tới Registry hết á:angel_not:

----------


## ngocquangyb

Mình cũng làm được rồi, cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé.

----------


## lovegoogle

Hehe. Để mình thử nha. Không được thì pác nhớ mặt em

----------


## rickyson280287

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\ShellNoRoam\MUICache]
"@C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\SHELL32.dll,-8964"="Sọt rác Mỹ he he"
```

Lưu đoạn mã này dưới tên mở rộng .reg rồi chạy

----------


## phuongnam

Có ai biet doi bieu tuong thung rac (recycle bin) của Windows thanh vo hinh khong?

----------


## iposter

e he he! bạn ơi! sao ban ko chụp hết màn hình? cái thùng rác đó ko phải là thùng rác, nó chỉ là icoi của một forlder thui! đúng ko? mà forlder thì tất nhiên là đổi tên được! còn cái menu chuột phải là do bạn đùng kĩ xảo hoặc pain đúng ko?

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

cám ơn bạn nha.cái này hay thật đấy

----------


## thangtnpt0021

đố:làm sao để biết được sác xuất của số đề ngày mai về con ssoos bao nhiêu?

----------


## namnh

hiiiiiiiiiiii thế mà cung đố*start=>run=>regedit=>HKEY_CURRENT_USER=>Software=> Microsoft=>Windows=>
Shell NoRoam=>MUICache Mình muốn đổi thành tên" i love you"*

----------

